# 2017 California Eroica



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Just curious if anyone went to this event in the past? What was your experience like? 

I just scored a "Hell of the West" race leaders jersey (see "American Flyers) and a Kucharik leather hair net helmet at my local Goodwill. I also have a '86 red Specialized Allez with toobs, clips and straps and non aero brake levers.

EROICA CALIFORNIA | PASO ROBLES CA | 7-9 APRIL 2017


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Was planning too.. but have not found the right bike yet. My Kestrel is not old enough (1989) looking for a specialismma or a look kg86. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I had a Kucharik leather hair net back in the day. It was the most comfortable hair net type helmet I ever wore. Unfortunately it was stolen from me. Don't worry - unless you are from Athens, GA, I won't accuse you! 

I've been interested in doing that ride but can't get the time off at that time of the year. Have fun!


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I just picked up an X4. I won't be ready by then. I'm amassing C Record stuff, it's coming with Shimano. 
I was wondering if there are any L'Eroica type events here in SoCal or any meets of old steel. 
Maybe Hells Kitchen or Cooks Corner.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

mackgoo said:


> I just picked up an X4. I won't be ready by then. I'm amassing C Record stuff, it's coming with Shimano.
> I was wondering if there are any L'Eroica type events here in SoCal or any meets of old steel.
> Maybe Hells Kitchen or Cooks Corner.


Well, down Sandy Eggo way Joe Bell used to have a vintage steel ride every Sunday. The last one I attended was about 20 years ago so I don't think it's still a thing. 

BTW, isn't Cooks Corner a popular place for motorcycles?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

bradkay said:


> I had a Kucharik leather hair net back in the day. It was the most comfortable hair net type helmet I ever wore. Unfortunately it was stolen from me. Don't worry - unless you are from Athens, GA, I won't accuse you!


Sorry to here 'bout your Kucharik. Yeah, I got mine at the Goodwill in Sandy Eggo (whew). And you're right, it's a rather comfortable piece of non-protective cycle wear as I ever wore!


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Joe just painted my Ti Mega Tube. SD would be a little far for me to ride. I'd have to leave before sun up to ride over to Joe's area, I refuse to put my bike on the car to drive some where to ride.
You are correct about Cooks, as well as Hells kitchen. Heck if it's good enough for motorcycles it's good enough for bicycles, don't you think? Any beer we drink will be ridden of on the way home. Maybe more "nature breaks" though.


----------

